# video qui saccade



## jertiti (9 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous j'ai une APV et un samsung lcd mon probleme c'est qu'au bout de 10 minutes de film , celui ci commence a saccader. C'est un peu gonflant au bout d'un moment.
Quelqu'un a t'il eu le probleme et si oui comment le resoudre
merci


----------



## QMeuh (9 Novembre 2010)

D'où vient le film en question?
iTunes Store ou encodage personnel?


----------



## jertiti (11 Novembre 2010)

Non ils ne viennent pas de l'itunes store. Par contre ptite question a propos d'encodage, qu'apporte le H264?


----------



## fpoil (11 Novembre 2010)

jertiti a dit:


> Non ils ne viennent pas de l'itunes store. Par contre ptite question a propos d'encodage, qu'apporte le H264?



Un bien meilleur rapport qualité/poids


----------

